# headed to louisiana for fishing, need input.



## linesider_159 (Jul 18, 2013)

Booked for 7 nights starting June 6th. We are taking my 21 hewes up from florida. It will be a total of 4 of us. We are staying in slidell. Any tips or info on what the fish are doing or what's best at that time? We are all super excited. We are not using a guide we are doing it ourselves. We have several friends who fish ifa so they will be giving us plenty of areas to fish but if you locals know where big bulls hang out or something then speak up! I'm asking for info I don't expect spots. We will bring 2 fly rods but are mainly spinning guys. We love sight fishing as well as topwater but as long as we are getting quality fish it's all good. Any good restaurants, places to see, things to do, and tips on fishing are appreciated!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Slidell is an good place to hit a variety of spots. Within about 45 minutes, you can be in Hopedale or Delacroix, but with a 21 Hewes and a decent day, you can launch at Rigolets Marina and scoot across Lake Borgne to the northern end of the Biloxi Marsh. One of my favorite areas to fish, period, but I don't get to anymore because size of boat limits me from crossing Lake Borgne. 

That time of year, you can hit Breton Sound out of Hopedale, Black Bay out of Delacroix, or as stated, the northern end of Biloxi Marsh (Three Mile area is nice). Get out in Black Bay early and throw top waters for trout, then head inside and finish up with reds. If you hit Breton Sound, it's live bait fishing (shrimp/croakers) at the platforms in the sound for trout, then head back inside for reds in the southern Biloxi Marsh. 

Big reds are everywhere in the Biloxi Marsh and Delacroix. There's exactly 12,994,843 ponds to choose from. Go get em.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Big Reds:  Fish the outside banks on the Eastern end of the marsh. I prefer the lake bourgne side because I usually run from mississippi, but there are tons on the south side too.   Inlets to ponds and bays are the best.  You need to be in 3-5FT of water.  Just drift and watch for them.  They float up like manatees for a second and then go back down. If you have a rod ready you can get a cast to them.  Its a little harder in the summer because the water is not as clear.

Bring a heavier rod so you can get them into the boat faster.  They will literally fight themselfs to death in warm water.  10-12WT fly rod or 30 lb spin gear.  The big ones are the breaders so please respect them.

Small Reds:  Get inside the marsh and work the banks with a spinner bait.  Top dogs are also fun if you want some topwater action.


----------

